# Wood Walled and Trimmed Living Space - Paint Ideas?



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I'd be tempted to take all the wood down and just put up drywall, but if you want to keep it, I'd definitely paint it. I'd paint an off white. Gray walls and gray furniture will look drab, dreary and depressing. Not that you asked, but I'd change the rug to a colorful and larger one. There's no color in there.


----------



## Fman (Nov 9, 2018)

Don't do it! It's not a good marriage choice and it's an awful divorce.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The TV shows are messing with your mind.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Smh. I think there should be a law against painting good wood.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Some people prefer paint, some prefer natural and stain, and lots of it. I suspect you'll get 8 more comments about your plans being blasphemous.

This was defnitely a DIY job, regardless if they used a good veneer plywood. I would paint it, and probably even add some proper base in the room and some plinths + molding on the FP surround just for starters.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I don't like painting over nice natural/stained wood I've done it many times. Proper prep is important! You need to sand lightly and apply 1 coat of a solvent based primer. That will insure the paint bonds well. Then 2 coats of your choice of paint should finish the job. Don't forget to caulk the joints.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Don't forget to caulk the joints.



Would this be done after the primer?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Since the wood already has a finish it doesn't matter too much if it's before or after. The main thing is to sand first and wipe of any sanding dust.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I know some of you (elder) men, lol and no offense, prefer this stained wood, but sorry, it looks like an old stuffy library or courtroom or something to that nature. Yuk. Look how much more modern, cheery, light and airy the rooms look in the pics 3onthetree looks. JMO!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Roxygal said:


> I know some of you (elder) men, lol and no offense, prefer this stained wood, but sorry, it looks like an old stuffy library or courtroom or something to that nature. Yuk. Look how much more modern, cheery, light and airy the rooms look in the pics 3onthetree looks. JMO!





I resemble them at 57 years old, however, I like the painted look also.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

On second thought it's a good idea and maybe we should promote this painting more. If we just buy some wall board of chinese quality, and paint it white, in time that may allow some of our native hardwood forests to recover.:thumbup1:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> On second thought it's a good idea and maybe we should promote this painting more. If we just buy some wall board of chinese quality, and paint it white, in time that may allow some of our native hardwood forests to recover.:thumbup1:





No good. MDF screams "Hey look here. I'm cheap junk". :vs_smirk:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

People that don’t like (love) the look of stained wood should not buy 100 year old houses that have it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Sometimes wood panels/faux paneled does not look stuffy or overbearing, if it was done by a professional with good proportions and milled profiles. Here, it wasn't done too well IMO. Something looks weird going on with the front window too.

Here's an example if you want to keep some of it stained.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Oso954 said:


> People that don’t like (love) the look of stained wood should not buy 100 year old houses that have it.


:huh: What 100 year old house you talking about? They said the house was built in 1986. 
Unless it's an historical house, there's nothing wrong with updating an old house.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Roxygal said:


> :huh: What 100 year old house you talking about? They said the house was built in 1986.
> Unless it's an historical house, there's nothing wrong with updating an old house.



Even historical. If one owns it, one does anything they please.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Roxygal said:


> I know some of you (elder) men, lol and no offense, prefer this stained wood, but sorry, it looks like an old stuffy library or courtroom or something to that nature. Yuk. Look how much more modern, cheery, light and airy the rooms look in the pics 3onthetree looks. JMO!



About 25 yrs ago I painted a knotty pine den. The widow said her husband would turn over in his grave if he knew I was painting that pretty wood. I wouldn't have painted it if it was mine but I was there to do a job and get paid.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have painted a wood wall, but i was disappointing just in the fact that I was hiding all perfect fit and finish that some some spent days getting right with out a sliding chop saw.


----------



## IPSC (Jun 8, 2018)

What is not being said is that the "modern" trend in white-painted wood is that it's cheaper.... big surprise. From your first photo, maybe take the project in a 180 degree opposite direction. Instead of keeping the modern looking furniture and having the walls brought up-to-date....maybe ditch the modern futniture and get some leather-tuffted easy chairs and other items to make the room look like an exclusive old-world men's club smoking room or fancy country club. I can relate to those that say don't paint over good wood....that's done nowadays over the cheap stuff we have to work with, and we are all "fashion-conditioned" to want grey walls with white wood trim and doors.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Do what you wish, with what you own.
Simple.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

While I agree about not wanting to paint over good wood, I also agree with some of the comments that it really isn't that good to begin with. I mean it looks good, but looking close you can see plenty of issues.

I would prep it well, prime, then two coats of a quality paint. Last year I did a job for a customer who had knotty pine wainscoting in the dining area from the 1950's and wanted it painted. I cleaned it real well with a solution of Krud Kutter, sanded, cleaned again, then a coat of BIN shellac based primer (wear a respirator) followed by two coats of Benjamin Moore Advance. Came out great.


----------



## giranexp (Oct 3, 2019)

Wooden panels should be combined with concrete to make the house look more luxurious


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

giranexp said:


> Wooden panels should be combined with concrete to make the house look more luxurious



???????????


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

> ???????????


A future spammer of course! :vs_whistle:




> Instead of keeping the modern looking furniture and having the walls brought up-to-date....maybe ditch the modern futniture and get some leather-tuffted easy chairs and other items to make the room look like an exclusive old-world men's club smoking room or fancy country club


Yuk and double YUK, lol! :vs_OMG: I miss some things about the past, but we gotta move into the future. That kind of look belongs in a museum, not in today's homes, IMO.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Painting that would be bout equal to my wife buying a red Jaguar then a few years later we see mostly some silver color, so I go to the paint store and get a gallon of Aluminum paint, a couple of foam rollers and a cut in brush and make it silver.:biggrin2:


----------

